# Best Head Lamp



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've had a lot of cheap head lamps in the past, and I've never been too happy with them. Nowadays, stores have like 20 brands of head lamps....just curious if anyone recommends a REALLY SOLID head lamp, price doesn't matter...something that lasts.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Well after going through about 3 in one year before I bought this last one, I'm kind of sold on it. It's has a great price tag but really gets the job done. Made by energizer,It runs for about $25 and has 3 modes-first mode acts basically like a spot light and will blind a person almost, I really like the brightness. The second mode has LED's which are great for something up close, and are still amazingly bright, the third I really never use because it has its "night vision" red LEDS. This one is great for my price range and if I end up losing it or breaking it(which happens a lot) I'm not out that much cash.

I would checkout the surefire line of flashlights, which are top of the line, and a little spendy, but well worth the money. They are extremely durable and some of the brightest on the market, because might have headlamps, not sure though.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

honkerslayer, I perhaps have the same one. I got it at WalMart for $19.99 if I remember right. I have at least four. One was $125, but it's heavy. It's also 80,000 candle power and you really don't need that for most things. I have had Petzel and some of the expensive ones and I still like the one like you described best. 
I have two of the Surefire. One on my belt and a 200 lumen that attaches to my AR or my 45ACP. I have never seen a headlamp from them. Also the batteries are expensive and only last 20 minutes.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have an old Petzl one. I probably got it 10 years ago or more. It is called the Petzel Micro. It runs off of 2 AA batteries and carries an extra bulb. I like how it has the temple elastic band and then one that runs over your head like a mohawk. It keeps it real stable. I have used it in the Boundary Waters and for night catfishing for baiting hooks, etc.

As for flashlights...I always carry a Mag Lite Mini AA light which I have upgraded with a Nite Ize 1 watt LED bulb and an end cap switch. That 1 watt LED bulb is insanely bright. Plus it runs off of 2 AA's which seem to last forever. I am sure Surefire is nice but I can't see spending that much money on batteries that give a one hour burn time. Especially with how much I like playing around with flashlights! LOL


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

for me the best headlamp can be different, if I'm working it's one, if I just want to have one for setting up camp and in the tent it's another. just depends. For around the camp I really don't like that bright of a light for a headlamp, especially in the tent. For most of my uses, the lighter weight and the smaller the better, but even that little cyclops atom was almost to bright. http://www.flashlightreviews.com/review ... s_atom.htm


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

just did some more reading on headlamps at that website I posted previously and it listed the princeton tec EOS as one of the best. I've had princeton tec dive lights and they've been very good.. and I just recently returned one that might have been 10 years old that had a corroded switch among other internal parts so didn't work anymore. I don't know if I flooded it, or if the switch seal failed but within about 3 weeks I had a new princeton tec dive light, of a different model because they no longer made the one I had. Great service if you ask me. Here's a link to that EOS http://www.flashlightreviews.com/review ... ec_eos.htm


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm quite happy with my Petzel. I've had it for years now. It's the first and only headlamp I have owned. I don't remember which model it is but is has a regular bulb light, or you can run the 5 LED lights. I think it was around $70. It does burn through batteries pretty quick though. It runs on 4 AAs.


----------



## lowdog (Mar 14, 2006)

It doesn't get any better than this for the money.
I have two sets and they are awesome.

this set is on ebay 270350958594


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Chris Energizer makes a couple good models that will take a beating and are very bright with multiple settings. I beat mine, never baby it and it is going on 3 seasons for under $25.00!

I recieved as a gift a Pezel two years ago and seldom use it. I borrow it out most of the time to someone who either did not have one or forgot theirs or had batteries die. I think the model is Tikka or something of that nature. It has 4 LED lights and an adjustment to focus light either narrow or wide beam as well as colored clip in lens covers for other use.

In regards to light output and battery life, the Energizer is brighter on full power and mine had a switch that allows for two choice of other colored lights. It will run a long time on 3 AAA batteries and I use if for ice fishing,hunting and work as well when I need more light. I change batteries twice a year and do that more out of want than need!

The Petzel I have is hard on batteries when it is cold in comparison. I never depend on it for ice fishing at all for that reason.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

gunattic said:


> just did some more reading on headlamps at that website I posted previously and it listed the princeton tec EOS as one of the best. I've had princeton tec dive lights and they've been very good.. and I just recently returned one that might have been 10 years old that had a corroded switch among other internal parts so didn't work anymore. I don't know if I flooded it, or if the switch seal failed but within about 3 weeks I had a new princeton tec dive light, of a different model because they no longer made the one I had. Great service if you ask me. Here's a link to that EOS http://www.flashlightreviews.com/review ... ec_eos.htm


Thanks - I did a lot of reading and this looks to be a nice model. I got it for $19 online.


----------



## tim.sirek (Jun 3, 2007)

Chris, where did you find the EOS for $19? I need one, too, for bowhunting especially. It seems I'm always fielddressing my deer in the dark!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

The Energizer ones are great for the money, but my only downfall is that they are not water proof! I spent the little extra money now an bought a Browning and couldnt be happier!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

tim.sirek said:


> Chris, where did you find the EOS for $19? I need one, too, for bowhunting especially. It seems I'm always fielddressing my deer in the dark!


I found it online at a place called Doms Outdoors.

I DO NOT recommend them though...it's been one month and I still haven't received it nor have I gotten any info (nor do they respond). But I guess when something is that cheap it's gotta be suspicious.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Pezel only for this guy.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have a princeton Tec 4 mode H2O 1m that is 3-4 years old and is perfect. Runs on 3 AAA for a long time.

Don't buy the cheap "walgreens" style batteries they don't last long at all. If you buy high quality batteries it lasts a long time. I use it for waterfowling, deer hunting, and fishing. Lightweight also.

I also have one that is Cats Eyes that clips on the brim of your hat. It is really really lightweight but only 3 LEDs so it isn't bright enough for some situations.

I have had 3-4 other ones that went in the garbage for various reasons.


----------



## unclebuck22 (Aug 7, 2009)

cabelas sold one a couple of years ago that was rechargable or you could use batteries.i love it,bright and stays charged for a long time.


----------



## bobert (Jul 26, 2009)

petzl all the way. there made with a background in cave exploration and mountaineering in there history. they are all fantastic value for money and will take anything you could possibly throw at them.. ive used mine in -45 and they havent died on me. also droped in frozen pond and retrieved in the spring to find that it still works. excellent value for money.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Flashlight update:

(I think I have Plainsman disease...can't pass up a neat light)

For headlamps I am currently using the Black Diamond Storm. I have been using it for a year now and like it alot. Very bright and I have used it while running and biking at night too.

This fall I picked up a Streamlight ProTac AA flashlight. One AA battery, small, and this sucker is BRIGHT!


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

I've got the surefire minimus. Kinda heavy but it's solid and with variable brightness you can save some battery life.

http://www.amazon.com/Surefire-Sain...d=1353382030&sr=8-1&keywords=surefire+minimus


----------



## natureddd44 (Apr 30, 2015)

https://www.google.com/#q=head+lamp&tbm=shop < just search google for it like on the shop section here and look at the reviews, thats how i get things online


----------



## nowayer (Nov 26, 2015)

I just bought a XCSource 5000 LM from Amazon. It has 3 Led light that produces 5000 lumens. It uses two 4000mAh 18650 3.7-volt rechargeable batteries that would surely last for a very long time.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have the 3800 lumen from Amazon. The 1000 lumen that I bought from them two years ago was only $20. Now it's about $10 and comes with a battery and charger. It's not a headlamp of course, but there are a number of headbands out there that hold flashlights very well. I think you would have to drop to 500 lumen or they may be to heavy for use with a headband.

The 3800 lumen has three led bulbs. It doesn't shine any further than the 1000 lumen single bulb. I think next I will get this 2000 lumen single bulb zoomable light.

http://www.amazon.com/Lumen-Zoomable-Fl ... flashlight


----------



## nowayer (Nov 26, 2015)

Plainsman said:


> I have the 3800 lumen from Amazon. The 1000 lumen that I bought from them two years ago was only $20. Now it's about $10 and comes with a battery and charger. It's not a headlamp of course, but there are a number of headbands out there that hold flashlights very well. I think you would have to drop to 500 lumen or they may be to heavy for use with a headband.
> 
> The 3800 lumen has three led bulbs. It doesn't shine any further than the 1000 lumen single bulb. I think next I will get this 2000 lumen single bulb zoomable light.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lumen-Zoomable-Fl ... flashlight


Not bad for a torch light. The price looks very reasonable.


----------

